
Lessig: It's Time to Demolish the FCC - raju
http://www.newsweek.com/id/176809
======
Prrometheus
I support your idea, Mr. Lessig, but good luck with that.

The people working for the FCC have much more political pull and much more
incentive to lobby (it's their jobs on the line) than any third party do-
gooder. It will take a huge publicity campaign before the costs of doing
nothing outweigh the benefit for a given Congress person.

You can always add a new bureaucracy, but it is hard to take away an old one.
That's the incentive structure in a bureaucratic democracy.

------
old-gregg
Yeah, we already allowed FDA to look the other way in order to "boost
innovation" which resulted in virtual disappearance of fruit and vegetables
from nearly all American grocery stores, they got replaced by engineered
tasteless cheap biomass that only visually resembles the originals. Some
Americans I know haven't ever tasted a tomato in their life. We even pushed EU
using our WTO muscle to force-feed them genetically modified bananas (even
though they really preferred the real thing) to support our suffering
enterprises. I recommend "The Blessed Unrest" as an introductory reading on
what happens when you let enterprises to get too creative.

Do you know that it is FCC that keeps you from being eaten alive by your
friendly cable company? It's FCC who has been forcing them to open up and free
us from those retarded cable boxes. It is FCC who is fighting the war against
cable morons to eventually allow us simply hook up our computers and watch Hi-
def unencrypted TV.

Telecom industry is prone to "natural monopolies". How many cable companies do
you have to choose from? How about landline phone lines? Someone needs to
watch these assholes.

~~~
waratuman
What I would give to have real fruit again. I don't think many Americans
realize what they are missing out on when it comes to food (especially fruit).

~~~
old-gregg
I know. I live in Texas and my wife after years of eating American biomass
decided to start a garden and grow our own. Didn't work: the seeds they sell
everywhere are altered junk: the results are a little better (after all the
soil is real) but due to genetic modification everything still grows too fast
and too big, devoid, of course, of any taste.

Corporate innovation at work.

